# Tara and Taz



## german shepherd guy (Jul 11, 2018)

My 1st dog Tara who i got on 07/11/03 died May 2014

My 2nd dog Taz i got oct 2012 died nov 2015

I miss them both i couldn't even type this without getting tears in my eyes they were never pets they are family it breaks my heart ill never get a chance to walk them again or hear them bark or play with them i really hope this life is not just gone when we die i hope i can meet them again im not religious i just hope its not final Thank You Tara and Taz for all the love yous both gave me over the years.

































































Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh, what nice looking dogs! You are so lucky to have had them both in your life. Of course you miss them! Do you have a GSD living with you now?

It took me a long while to stop missing my Xiao Mei. They leave us so quickly. I’m sorry you are sad, but glad you had the love of those beautiful dogs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Tara and Taz were a beautiful pair of GSDs an dit is obvious they had a great life with you. I understand your grief . Losing the GSDs my forum name comes from still can bring tears to my eyes. You do get to the point where the memories can make you smile and laugh again even if its through tears.


----------



## german shepherd guy (Jul 11, 2018)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Tara and Taz were a beautiful pair of GSDs an dit is obvious they had a great life with you. I understand your grief . Losing the GSDs my forum name comes from still can bring tears to my eyes. You do get to the point where the memories can make you smile and laugh again even if its through tears.


I try smile when i look back but its hard cause i get that upset gutted feeling that they are no longer here anymore 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## german shepherd guy (Jul 11, 2018)

Beau's Mom said:


> Oh, what nice looking dogs! You are so lucky to have had them both in your life. Of course you miss them! Do you have a GSD living with you now?
> 
> It took me a long while to stop missing my Xiao Mei. They leave us so quickly. I’m sorry you are sad, but glad you had the love of those beautiful dogs.


Yes i have a White GSD called ice
















Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Tara and Taz are lovely. I'm so sorry for your loss. It never gets any easier. Do you think you'll ever get another puppy?


----------

